# Threat to a Police Officer on FACEBOOK.....



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I recently had the opportunity of receiving a THREAT from an anonymous person (fake name, shocker!). It is now under police investigation, but I just had a few questions......1) has anyone here had any luck with getting info from FACEBOOK during a criminal invest? 2) do you think the Detective(s) assigned will be able to pinpoint what computer (who owns cpu etc) it came from after speaking with FACEBOOK (I got the threat in a Facebook email via the INBOX)? Any other info is appreciated. I hope to be able to find out the identity of the person who has made a pretty detailed threat to me...... 

PS: The only thing they could get off of me on FACEBOOK was my name because I have all of the security measures in place etc. The disturbing part is how they seemed to know a lot of details anyways about me. Probably someone I arrested, who knows......... again, anything that could help in the invest would be greatly appreciated. Thx


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have an email somewhere in regards to obtaining any facebook information from an account ... if I can't find it then I'll email the person who sent it before and send it to you.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

From what I've seen, these social networking sites want the federal subpeaona before they give out that information, like IP and e-mail. Who knows if they'll cooperate voluntarily; good luck. 

I've also heard (and I'm not 100% sure) the crime being investigated has to be a felony. Not sure if that's even true, and if it is, what the feds definition of a felony actually is. Someone feel free to weigh in on this one.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> 2) do you think the Detective(s) assigned will be able to pinpoint what computer (who owns cpu etc) it came from after speaking with FACEBOOK (I got the threat in a Facebook email via the INBOX)? Any other info is appreciated. I hope to be able to find out the identity of the person who has made a pretty detailed threat to me......


At the very least, FaceBook should be able to find the IP Address of the PC the threatening email was sent from--the detectives handling the case could follow that. Whether the prick was savvy enough to cover his tracks from there, is the question.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SgtAndySipowicz check your PM's


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Mikemac is correct. A subpeona should do the trick. Then the investigator will need another or others to get the info from the ip provider. May take awhile, but shouldn't be any problem getting the info on this savage. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Sgt. Sip, good luck and be safe. I've never had internet threats but I've had assholes show up at my old house 2 different times. Squared it away in the moment without charges. (did get a chance to follow up on both a couple of months later though) Spank the bastard hard if you catch up to him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> PS: The only thing they could get off of me on FACEBOOK was my name because I have all of the security measures in place etc. The disturbing part is how they seemed to know a lot of details anyways about me. Probably someone I arrested, who knows......... again, anything that could help in the invest would be greatly appreciated. Thx


Most likely someone you locked up....your name isn't exactly common, so it would be easy to pinpoint on Facebook or MyWaste.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I recently had the opportunity of receiving a THREAT from an anonymous person (fake name, shocker!). It is now under police investigation, but I just had a few questions......1) has anyone here had any luck with getting info from FACEBOOK during a criminal invest? 2) do you think the Detective(s) assigned will be able to pinpoint what computer (who owns cpu etc) it came from after speaking with FACEBOOK (I got the threat in a Facebook email via the INBOX)? Any other info is appreciated. I hope to be able to find out the identity of the person who has made a pretty detailed threat to me......
> 
> PS: The only thing they could get off of me on FACEBOOK was my name because I have all of the security measures in place etc. The disturbing part is how they seemed to know a lot of details anyways about me. Probably someone I arrested, who knows......... again, anything that could help in the invest would be greatly appreciated. Thx


When I was assigned to a Russian OC Task Force, I had great success with tracking information via Facebook. I was amazed how many of these people were posting things on their page without even using their privacy setting. I was able to get photos, put them with names and so on ans so forth. Yes it is possible to track the threats as it were to a specific computer. It will require subpoenas which are very tough to get because on the state level the threat has to be pretty agregious. On the Fed. level, if my case involved any at all drug trafficing (and of course they all did) all I had to do is get an Admin. Subpoena which was very easy to do. You fire off a couple of those and the information just comes pouring in. On state level it's much harder. That being said, if this is being investigated as it most definetely should be, the DA's office should (You would think/hope) do their best to pursue it with warrants subpouenas and whatever else they have available to ensure that this douche bag is prosecuted.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Part of this job requires you have thick skin. People say things that may insult you, but that is when you are on duty. When you are off duty at home looking to relax and someone invades your personal space, then all bets are off. Frag the fuck

SgtAndySip: I know I just received some info on how to obtain the info on just this kind of situation, I will research it when I go in tomorrow and PM you.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Back before there was internet, im, and text messaging people could only hide behind a letter or phone call. Used to call them telephone tough guys. Same thing here. They use the supposed anonymity to make threats. Fact is they are cowards, ignorant cowards. He/she will get theirs. Coward.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Eagle13 said:


> Back before there was internet, im, and text messaging people could only hide behind a letter or phone call. Used to call them telephone tough guys. Same thing here. They use the supposed anonymity to make threats. Fact is they are cowards, ignorant cowards. He/she will get theirs. Coward.


You know that's a fact. These cowards feel that the only way they can prove there manhood is to make veiled threats anonymosly. Don't get too wound up about it but DON'T FORGET it. You will get your justice. Remember we get paid to deal with assholes like this. PM me if it's weighing heavy on you.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

mikemac64 said:


> Not sure where you are, but in Bristol County, it is a simple matter of filling out the form, fax it to the DA, then they send a subpeona off to Facebook, Myspace, yahoo, etc.
> 
> It takes a few weeks usually to get it all back and generally you get the sign up IP, the sign up email. You can also get a list of IP addresses used to access the account. Then, you have to do it again with the IP addresses. If you can get a mobile IP address you can then get the phone owner.
> 
> The DA's office should be able to help you.


Same in Middlesex


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mikey742 said:


> Same in Middlesex


May be, but we have gotten a run around in Framingham on this before.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Good Sgt Sip....I've had guys show up at my house when I was a town cop but never on the internet. That's a new one on me, but it doesn't surprise me to find someone so cowardly. Once again, good luck.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

With a little luck maybe they will show up in the neighborhood when you have some friends over...say maybe for a fantasy football draft .


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

lofu said:


> With a little luck maybe they will show up in the neighborhood when you have some friends over...say maybe for a fantasy football draft .


I'll get my ghillie suit ready...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I make it a habit to keep my professional life away from even my neighbors, never mind the internet. Everything you decide to type can be traced back eventually with a little detective work.

Use the same screen name on different sites only gives them more information to put together. You may feel comfortable with using a screen name on one site, but eventually it can all be linked together.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

263FPD said:


> May be, but we have gotten a run around in Framingham on this before.


Really? My department has only done it a few times and we got the info that we need without any problems. In my area there is an ADA who does all those requests and that is all they do. They seemed very good at it too. I am surprised you had problems but hey welcome to mass.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Tuna said:


> You know that's a fact. These cowards feel that the only way they can prove there manhood is to make veiled threats anonymosly. Don't get too wound up about it but DON'T FORGET it. You will get your justice. Remember we get paid to deal with assholes like this. PM me if it's weighing heavy on you.


Not weighing heavy on me. I just feel the need to know who sent it. Most likely it is some pussy lowlife that would never act on a threat. On the other hand I have locked up some bad people, so I would like to know if it is them too. Again, not worried about myself, but do think about the wife and child a bit....... thanks for the PM offer though......


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mikey742 said:


> Really? My department has only done it a few times and we got the info that we need without any problems. In my area there is an ADA who does all those requests and that is all they do. They seemed very good at it too. I am surprised you had problems but hey welcome to mass.


Framingham District seems to be the training area for new ADA's. As soon as they get good at what they do, they move them out. The only constant is the head ADA there. He is fantastic but with subpoenas of i.p. and such, a real bonafide threat has to exist. We still get it accomplished though. Understand that over the last five years I was fortunate to develop some contacts that can get things done one way or the other.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mikemac64 said:


> Depending on the nature of the threat combined with your realtionship this person this could be construed as *Intimdation of a **Witness*.


No disrespect, but how so in this case?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

263FPD said:


> No disrespect, but how so in this case?


The statute reads, in part...

Section 13B. (1) Whoever, directly or indirectly, willfully

(a) *threatens,* or attempts or causes physical injury, *emotional injury,* economic injury or property damage to;

(c)* misleads, intimidates or harasses another* person who is:

(i) *a witness or potential witness at any stage of a criminal investigation, grand jury proceeding, trial or other criminal proceeding of any type; *

(iii) a judge, juror, grand juror, prosecutor, *police officer,* federal agent, investigator, defense attorney, clerk, court officer, probation officer or parole officer;

(iv) a person who is or was furthering a criminal investigation, grand jury proceeding, trial or other criminal proceeding of any type; or

...shall be punished by imprisonment for not more than 21/2 years in a jail or house of correction or not more than *10 years in a state prison*, or by a fine of not less than $1,000 nor more than $5,000.

(3) As used in this section, *"harass"* shall mean to engage in any act directed at a specific person or persons, which act* seriously alarms or annoys such person or persons and would cause a reasonable person to suffer substantial emotional distress.* Such act shall include, but not be limited to, an act conducted by mail, electronic mail, *internet communications*, facsimile communications, or other telephonic or telecommunications device.

I think you could make the case...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

csauce777 said:


> The statute reads, in part...
> 
> Section 13B. (1) Whoever, directly or indirectly, willfully
> 
> ...


I did not get from original post that Sgt. Andy was a witness in a case involving this low life. I know the statute as I have charged it hundreds of times.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

263FPD said:


> I did not get from original post that Sgt. Andy was a witness in a case involving this low life. I know the statute as I have charged it hundreds of times.


Maybe I'm reading the language wrong, but it appears to me to say a person who is:

A witness or person who is furthering an investigation, *OR* a police officer, DA, etc. It doesnt appear to say they have to be both a police officer and a witness to a case. I may be battling semantics, but thats exactly what the court would do. I'm certainly not doubting your knowledge, I'm simply playing devils advocate.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

csauce777 said:


> Maybe I'm reading the language wrong, but it appears to me to say a person who is:
> 
> A witness or person who is furthering an investigation, *OR* a police officer, DA, etc. It doesnt appear to say they have to be both a police officer and a witness to a case. I may be battling semantics, but thats exactly what the court would do. I'm certainly not doubting your knowledge, I'm simply playing devils advocate.


Key word in my opinion here is *Witness*. Police officers who are testifying in a proceeding a DA who is prosecuting the case, persons providing relevant information and soon. Charge is *Witness* Intimidation.

Some one has a stick up their ass about you because you arrested them at one point or another??? Don't know if that flies. Threatening, would be an appropriate charge if one can put a name to the threats. People get pissed off at us all of the time, when they start invading our personal life, that's when it becomes a problem. I am sure many here would agree that if someone you arrest shows up in your driveway, they will be leaving your driveway either in an ambulance or a ME wagon. I will not fuck around when it comes to my family, I will end it in a most non Politically Correct way.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

263FPD said:


> Key word in my opinion here is *Witness*. Police officers who are testifying in a proceeding a DA who is prosecuting the case, persons providing relevant information and soon. Charge is *Witness* Intimidation.
> 
> Some one has a stick up their ass about you because you arrested them at one point or another??? Don't know if that flies. Threatening, would be an appropriate charge if one can put a name to the threats. People get pissed off at us all of the time, when they start invading our personal life, that's when it becomes a problem. *I am sure many here would agree that if someone you arrest shows up in your driveway, they will be leaving your driveway either in an ambulance or a ME wagon. I will not fuck around when it comes to my family, I will end it in a most non Politically Correct way*.


I totally agree, like I said, just thought I'd play devils advocate for a minute.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

mikemac64 said:


> Depending on the nature of the threat combined with your realtionship this person this could be construed as Intimdation of a Witness.


We'll see where the invest goes, but my thoughts exactly.........



263FPD said:


> I did not get from original post that Sgt. Andy was a witness in a case involving this low life. I know the statute as I have charged it hundreds of times.


That's still unknown as he used a fake name, that's why it's being investigated......


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

94c said:


> Use the same screen name on different sites only gives them more information to put together. You may feel comfortable with using a screen name on one site, but eventually it can all be linked together.


Just ask those who have been flamed in "Ask a Cop".


mikemac64 said:


> Depending on the nature of the threat combined with your realtionship this person this could be construed as Intimdation of a Witness.


My thoughts exactly...


csauce777 said:


> I think you could make the case...


I've also seen it charged after the case was over (a girlfrind of a man convicted for assauting an off-duty officer threatened the officer as the boyfriend was being placed into custody in the courtroom after pleading.) I believe the governing case is Comm. v. Isle, 44 Mass.App.Ct. 226 (1998).

ISLE, COMMONWEALTH vs., 44 Mass. App. Ct. 226


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mikemac64 said:


> No disrespect, but if you read what I wrote you would have seen my assessment was qualified by the unknown of what his relationship was with this person, combined with the nature of the threat.
> 
> I said "Depending on the nature of the threat combined with your realtionship this person this could be construed as Intimdation of a Witness."
> 
> Again, my assessment is dependant on the nature of the threat and his relationship with this person. It might not be Intimdation, it just depends the total package. It is another angle to look at.


Fair enough.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Thought that article might be interesting regarding this case. ANy developements?

White Supremacist Held on $1 Million Bail for Facebook Threats


----------

